# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Easy-life Profito: anyone tried, heard of?



## Paulo Pinheiro (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi all! I was wondering around a German internet store and found this product. It's supposed to be a very well balanced, very concentrated aquarium plant fertilizer. It contains no nitrates or phosphates but contains balanced amounts of potassium, magnesium and iron. It sounds good and its not very expensive too: about 10 € for 500 ml. The recommended dosage is of 10 ml/100l of water every other week (but there seems to be some confusion because they also say the dose can be spit into 1/7 dayly...) nevertheless, even at the dose of 10ml/100l/week this would give me almost half a year with 500 ml!!! has anyone ever tried this stuff? I plan on tearing down my 65 GAL (some prob with substrate, maybe, and plants stopped growing. pH increses to 8.0+ a few days after water changes...) and I would be willing to give it a try, but if there are any oppinions out there, please, speak up!

Thanks in advance,

Paulo

EDIT: forgot to post the manufacturer´s site so that you may check it out in detail...

http://www.easylife.nl/english/index.html?id=40

Allen's rule: when everything fails read the instructions!!!


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi all! I was wondering around a German internet store and found this product. It's supposed to be a very well balanced, very concentrated aquarium plant fertilizer. It contains no nitrates or phosphates but contains balanced amounts of potassium, magnesium and iron. It sounds good and its not very expensive too: about 10 € for 500 ml. The recommended dosage is of 10 ml/100l of water every other week (but there seems to be some confusion because they also say the dose can be spit into 1/7 dayly...) nevertheless, even at the dose of 10ml/100l/week this would give me almost half a year with 500 ml!!! has anyone ever tried this stuff? I plan on tearing down my 65 GAL (some prob with substrate, maybe, and plants stopped growing. pH increses to 8.0+ a few days after water changes...) and I would be willing to give it a try, but if there are any oppinions out there, please, speak up!

Thanks in advance,

Paulo

EDIT: forgot to post the manufacturer´s site so that you may check it out in detail...

http://www.easylife.nl/english/index.html?id=40

Allen's rule: when everything fails read the instructions!!!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmm.... I doubt it is going to work well in a high light CO2 injected tank. The recommended dose would not really even provide the suggested amounts of potassium. And they have no real breakdown of the contents on the web site.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------

